
Patent by US Post Office: Blockchain-based secure voting system - _448
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=20200258338.PGNR.&OS=&RS=
======
sharemywin
didn't think the post office could own a patent?

